# Dialer



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

Hi,
ich weiß das dieses Thema schon bis zum erbrechen behandelt wurde...trotzdem will ich nochmal nachfragen...

alsoo:
ich hab eine T-DSL flat. Da ich aber nicht über die T-Online Software mich ins Internet einwählen will, hab ich es so gemacht: ...Netzwerkverbindungen-> neue Netzwerkverbindung erstellen.... also mit benutzernamen un passwort...

ich habe nur das DSL modem (teledat 431 LAN) am PC angeschlossen.. ein modem is zwar im PC eingebaut, jedoch nicht angeschlossen.

Kann ein Dailer bei mir hohe Kosten verursachen?? 

Danke im voraus...

Gruß


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nur das DSL modem (teledat 431 LAN) am PC angeschlossen.. ein modem is zwar im PC eingebaut, jedoch nicht angeschlossen.
> 
> Kann ein Dialer bei mir hohe Kosten verursachen??



Ein DSL-Modem kann keine Telefonnummern wählen, sondern stellt nur ganz stupide eine Netzwerkverbindung zum Port in der Vermittlungsstelle her.
Ergo: Keine Dialer-Gefahr, solange keine Telefonstrippe am Analogmodem hängt.

MfG
L.


----------



## adultphoenix (3 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ein Dialer bei mir hohe Kosten verursachen??
> 
> Danke im voraus...
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Gast,

ein kleiner Zusatz noch. 
Gefahrenquellen am PC sind:
- bluetooth Verbindung möglich über
-> Handy
-> Fax
-> Modem

- über com oder lpt
-> Modem
-> Fax
-> Handy am Kabel

mfg Heiko


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

vielen dank Jungs!


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

ich kenn mich da ja nicht so aus mit dem kram.. deshalb noch ne frage: wie ich schon gesagt habe, erstelle ich mir eine verbindung über: netzwerkverbindung, neue netzwerkverbindung.....
wenn ich da mache hab ich ja ne DFÜ verbindung... kann da dann ein Dialer schaden anrichten, oder is das egal?? 

danke im voraus

gruß


----------



## sascha (3 September 2005)

Wenn Zugang nur über DSL, dann keine Dialer-Einwahl.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

wie meisnt du das genau? kann es sein dass sich einer einwählt, so wie ich oben beschrieben hab? 

danke im voraus

gruß


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2005)

...wenn kein Modem angeschlossen ist, dialert auch nichts. Dialern per DSL gibt es nicht.


----------



## adultphoenix (3 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie meisnt du das genau? kann es sein dass sich einer einwählt, so wie ich oben beschrieben hab?
> 
> danke im voraus
> 
> gruß



Hi Gast,

ein Dialer (Einwählprogramm) benötigt den Zugriff auf das Telefonnetz.
Das läuft nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie Fax -> Fax.
Fax eins wählt sich in das Telefonnetz ein,
wählt die Nummer des anderen Fax und stellt die Verbindung her.

ok?

Mit DSL (Netzwerkverbindung) gehst Du nicht in das Telefonnetz.
DSL nutzt nur das gleiche Medium (Telefonkabel).
Die Verbindung erfolgt (Dein PC) -> (Server).
Hierbei wird keine Telefonnummer gewählt. Genau das ist der
Knackpunkt. Da bei dem Verbindungsaufbau keine Telefonnummer
gewählt wird, kann ein Dialer keine Verbindung herstellen.

ABER!!!!!!!!
Ein Dialer kann natürlich über andere, am PC angeschlossenen
Geräte eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung herstellen. Deswegen 
meine og. Auflistung.

Sorry aber einfacher kann ich es nicht erklären.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

@heiko
eine frage hab ich noch...
was meinst du mit com oder ipt? 

THX im vorraus

gruß


----------



## Wembley (4 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @
> was meinst du mit com oder ipt?
> gruß



*L*PT und COM --> Anschlüsse am PC

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

da hätt ich dann doch noch ne frage:
ich hab gerade auf www.dialerschutz.de gelesen: 

Ich surfe über DSL. Kann ich Opfer einer Dialer-Einwahl werden?
Ja und Nein. Bis heute ist - technisch bedingt - kein Dialer in der Lage, sich über DSL ins Netz zu verbinden. Dialer-Gefahr besteht aber dann, wenn Sie zusätzlich zum DSL-Netzwerk eine zweite (ISDN- oder Analog-)Verbindung installiert haben, etwa für den Faxbetrieb. Auch wenn Sie über eine Telefonanlage surfen, kann sich ein Dialer unter Umständen einwählen. Dies sollten Sie unbedingt überprüfen. Was übrigens oft für Verunsicherung sorgt: DSL verhindert natürlich nicht, dass sich ein Dialer auf den Rechner herunterlädt und womöglich auch installiert. Aber erfolgreich einwählen kann er sich definitiv nicht.

Möglich ist bei einem DSL-Zugang allerdings, dass Ihnen Kosten durch einen Anbieter entstehen, der auf seinen Seiten so genanntes IP-Payment oder IP-Billing einsetzt. Dieses System wird derzeit aber nur in Österreich angeboten. Mehr zum Thema IP-Payment finden Sie in unserem Kapitel "Grundlagen". 

da hat mich der eine satz etwas verunsichert:
"Auch wenn sie über eine Telefonanlage surfen, kann sich ein Dialer unter umständen einwählen..." 

Wann surfe ich über eine Telefonanlage?
Bei mir ist es so: 
Kabel aus der Telefonbuchse in den Splitter, dann von da aus eins zum Telefon und eins zu meinem DSL-Modem, dannach von modem in den PC.
Surfe ich über eine Telefonanlage?

Ich weiß, dass es nOOb fragen sind, aber wie gesagt kenne ich mich da nicht so aus! Ich glaube (denke es zu wissen...) dass sich ein Dialer bei mir eingenistet hat.. und da er das ganze System verlangsamt möchte ich meinen PC neu formatiern. Da aber beim formatieren Beweismaterial verloren gehen könnte möchte ich zu 100% sicher sein, dass der Dialer keine kosten verursacht hat! 

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Auch wenn sie über eine Telefonanlage surfen, kann sich ein Dialer unter umständen einwählen..."
> 
> Bei mir ist es so:
> Kabel aus der Telefonbuchse in den Splitter, dann von da aus eins zum Telefon und eins zu meinem DSL-Modem, dannach von modem in den PC.
> Surfe ich über eine Telefonanlage?


Es gibt Leute, die haben ständig eine Verbindung zu ihrer Telefonanlage oder die Anlage ist softwaretechnisch im Computer implementiert. Das würde bedeuten, dass ein Modem-Dialer diese Verbindung nutzt, um eine Mehrwertnummer zu bedienen. So wie Du Deine Situation beschreibst, fällt dieses Risiko aus.


----------



## drboe (5 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wann surfe ich über eine Telefonanlage?
> Bei mir ist es so:
> Kabel aus der Telefonbuchse in den Splitter, dann von da aus eins zum Telefon und eins zu meinem DSL-Modem, dannach von modem in den PC.
> Surfe ich über eine Telefonanlage?


Nein! Der Splitter trennt zwei Frequenzbereiche, die über den gleichen Draht transportiert werden. Der niedrige Bereich (Telefonie) wird dem Telefon zugestellt, der höhere dem DSL-Modem. Beide Bereiche "sehen" sich nicht und tauschen auch keine Information aus. Daten werden vom PC über das DSL-Modem und den Splitter zur Ortsvermittlungsstelle geführt. Dort werden sie ausgekoppelt und ins Internet geleitet. Daten aus dem Internet gehen den umgekehrten Weg. Der Weg PC->DSL-Modem->Splitter->Telefonanlage->Splitter->Wählnetz ist völlig unmöglich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

meine letzte Frage:
ich hab von der telekom diese t-netbox... da kann doch hoffentlich auch nichts passieren oder?

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab von der telekom diese t-netbox... da kann doch hoffentlich auch nichts passieren oder?


http://www.telefaq.de/beta/t-netbox.html#einleitung
T-NetBox  ist ein 


> 'unsichtbaren Anrufbeantworter im Netz'


----------

